

Ask HN: HN for Investing? - 404error

A couple of friends and I are starting an investment club. We each will bring equal amounts of money in. The problem is we have no idea how to get started. Is there an HN for investing?<p>Or, even better, can someone with experience in investing share how they got started?<p>We have $5,000 to play with. We are very much aware of how fast that can disappear. We are just trying to get our feet wet and play a little.<p>Thanks.
======
loganfrederick
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Intelligent-Investor-Definitive-
In...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Intelligent-Investor-Definitive-
Investing/dp/0060555661)

~~~
404error
Thank, I will check it out.

------
pilom
it has a terrible interface and basically one mantra (you should index invest)
but [http://www.bogleheads.org/](http://www.bogleheads.org/) has a very active
investor userbase.

~~~
404error
Thank you, I had never heard of bogleheads.

